# Lens Profile not showing



## albanberg (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm running a mac with 10.9x
Lightroom 5.3

I downloaded a Minolta 85 1.4 profile and installed it. I used it on some photos. On a recent restart of LR the profile no longer shows in the Lens Correction panel. 

Any ideas?

AB


----------



## albanberg (Feb 6, 2014)

Also note, that the profile is still showing on photos where I used it before.


----------



## albanberg (Feb 6, 2014)

Nevermind, I figured it out. If I process a photo in Photoshop and then bring it back before I have applied the lens correction, it does not show the Minolta option.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Well figured out. Most lens profiles are file-type specific (or really raw or non-raw specific). So I would think the profile you downloaded was developed for raw files only, hence not being detected for your rendered Tiff/PSD file. Might be worth going back to the download site to see if there's a non-raw version of that profile.


----------



## albanberg (Feb 6, 2014)

If I apply the profile and then put it over to photoshop there's no need to apply it again after.


----------

